# Where i can watch WWE Event on Spain TV



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Dimi Imperatora said:


> Hello, guys! I am from Bulgaria and i will be in Spain between 1 july and 1 august. My question is where i can watch MITB and Summerslaim in Spanish televisions? I should to pay for some channel or is free?


WWE Network I would assume.


----------

